# RHB is planning a KJV Study Bible!



## Micah Everett (Jul 25, 2011)

My wife and I saw this notice in the latest issue of _The Banner of Sovereign Grace Truth_. She was so excited about it that she insisted that I let everyone on the PB know. I haven't found this information anywhere online, so I am typing out the full-page advertisement here. (Moderators, please feel free to move this if this is not the correct forum.)

*REFORMATION HERITAGE BOOKS* is excited to announce the planned publication of a new study Bible. Amid the vast array of study Bibles written in the past century, there has not been a single Study Bible using the beloved and trusted King James Version written from a sound Reformed perspective. The _KJV Study Bible for Personal and Family Worship_ (KJVSB) will promote the preservation and use of the KJV while leading the reader into a deeper and richer understanding of the Word of God.

One of its unique strengths will be its focus on personal and family worship. Each book will begin with an introduction that will give not only a clear synopsis of the book, but also will explain how the book fits in the redemptive history of Scripture. In addition to highlighting key interpretational issues and explaining archaic words, the KJVSB will strongly emphasize the application of the Scripture to the heart and life. This "head-heart-hand" focus will speak to both the intellectual as well as the experiential needs of the reader. Unique to the KJVSB are the recommendations and pointers for personal and family worship at the conclusion of every chapter. 

The planned publication date for this quality Study Bible is the Fall of 2014. Dr. Joel R. Beeke will serve as the General Editor, Dr. Michael Barrett as Old Testament Editor, and Dr. Jerry Bilkes as New Testament Editor. The following contributors are committed to write on various Bible books: Dr. mark Allison, Dr. Charles Barrett, Dr. Michael Barrett, Dr. Joel Beeke, Dr. Jerry Bilkes, Rev. John Greer, Rev. Pooyan Mehrshahi, Dr. John McKnight, Rev. Alan J. Macgregor, Rev. Maurice Roberts, Rev. David Silversides, Rev. John Thackway, and Rev. Malcolm Watts. All of these men are Reformed in their theology, appreciate the experiential tradition of Reformed theology, and use the KJV in their own pulpit and teaching ministries.

The financial undertaking to produce this study Bible is substantial. To bring this massive project to reality will require the constant prayers and financial support of God's people. To launch this project we need to raise $250,000 in donations; the remainder of the needed money will come from the actual sales of the Bible when it comes out. We are grateful to report that a generous anonymous donor--for whom we thank the Lord--is willing to match your gift. Thus, if the Lord enables us to raise $125,000, the remaining $125,000 will also be given. In other words, if you give $100 it is as if you are giving $200. If you would like to be a part of this worthwhile project through your donations, please send your gifts to Reformation Heritage Books, 2965 Leonard NE, Grand Rapids, Michigan 49525.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jul 25, 2011)

Wonderful news.  

Looking forward to hearing Dr. Michael Barrett - an acquaintance from our Mount Calvary BC days and a great preacher - speak on the KJV at the PRTS conference next month, as he is scheduled to do.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 25, 2011)

Great to hear it! Thanks for posting this. I expect it to be a useful resource given those involved.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jul 25, 2011)

Finally!,Thanks to you and your bride for spreading the good news,no great news!,I have been stuck with my Ryrie KJV Study Bible for a while now and please don't get me wrong I am grateful for it,however,to have a reformed KJV has been a hope of mine for sometime,If you happen to come across a link somewhere for this I would be thankful,that way I will send it out.

Now that I think about it,I wonder why more reformed folks don't use the KJV,I think it's wonderful.


----------

